# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Активация w2008r2

## nitro80

Как активировать windows server 2008 r2 enterprise?
Активаторы не видят раздел.
Тот же *Windows 7 Loader eXtreme Edition v3.503 (Napalum)* выдаёт *"Unknown boot device:\Device\HarddiskVolume1"*

----------


## Сделан в СССР

Опишите проблему более понятно, что происходит итд

----------


## xcomprofile

Напиши в личку,скину активатор.Недавно 8-ой сервак активировал.

----------

